# Working from Home in Australia for a Foreign Company



## akjl (Feb 7, 2018)

I’m an Australian Citizen, currently working in India. All my income and taxes are paid in India. Being Australian Citizen I’m declaring my income in India as “Foreign Income” and filing tax returns every year in Australia.

I now have an opportunity to work from home in Australia to take care of my family . But the HR of my company is stating that there may be requirement for the Indian company to register as an Entity in Australia and second me to the newly registered entity which incurs huge cost – like AUD $ 50,000. 

Apart from that the company thinks that being an Australian citizen and performing work from home in Australia, company would need to pay me at least local (Australian) award rates and associated HSE / Workers Compensation etc, which I feel are not true!! 

I am not interested in Australian rates etc, which I am ready to give in writing to the company. All I need is permission to work from home in Australia so that I can take care of my family.

Do you know if this is true or in your experience can an Australian citizen work for a Indian company (on payroll in India) but still live and work from home in Australia.



Appreciate if you can provide any guidance or link or information on this.


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

Probably best to talk with a reputable tax agent who works with corporate tax, here in Australia


----------

